# Online training videos?? Or cheap books??



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Hey guys. We've been keeping Enzo busy this summer with a lot of dock diving, but I'm looking for something to keep him stimulated during the colder months. I don't have the extra money right now to sign up for any classes, so I'm hoping someone can point me in the direction of any decent training videos online or cheap books I can pick up. We only do the dock diving with him right now, but we're interested in agility and field stuff once we have the funds for classes/supplies, so anything that would help prep him for that would be good. Or even just fun tricks or obedience stuff. I just want to make sure I keep him active and keep his mind working. When he's in "work" mode at the dock diving events, I see such a big boost in his confidence, so I want to do whatever I can to continue that progress in him over the winter. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

Check youtube for videos.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

There are so many on Youtube. I'm looking suggestions on good videos on there.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Emily Larlam (sp?) is kikopup on YouTube. Look for her stuff. She's great.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks!! =)


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Celeste Meade has some videos on you tube, her brick work video is good


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I'll check those out, thanks!


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

Agility Training Videos:
AgilityNerd
pamelamarxsen's Channel - YouTube
stevesoberski's Channel - YouTube

Click and Play Agility Book:
AgilityNerd : Click and Play Agility - Free Download!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Thank you!!

I started teaching Enzo to "take a bow" and he's picking up on it SO fast!


----------



## Zombo (Nov 2, 2010)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Emily Larlam (sp?) is kikopup on YouTube. Look for her stuff. She's great.


Seconded! Her videos have been _very_ helpful to this first-time owner.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

If there are training facilities near you, you could check into reserving floor time. It isn't always that expensive and it mainly depends if the training floor is free and if there are members of the club around when you go out there.

I train at the two places where I've paid for floor time, so I'm not sure how it works for nonstudents who've never trained there, but it's worth emailing about if you want to keep getting Enzo out in public for training. At the one place it's just $5 for open floor. The other place is $10. 

The actual training part is something the dogs don't lose in a few months time. Getting packed in the car and going to do some training or focus work in a public place is a little tougher. So if you are going out someplace to train in public every few weeks, it does help. 

^ I also train my guy at local parks, storefronts, and inside pet stores and also at the barn, so there's alternatives if you feel weird about doing floor time.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I second that I training in parking lots alot. It is great for distractions.


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

If it's not too expensive, "Agility Right From the Start" is an excellent excellent book with tones of basic exercises that make for a good agility dog  you can get it off amazon..


----------

